# For our American friends



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hope you have a great Thanksgiving.
Maiden


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hope you have a great Thanksgiving.
> Maiden


Thank you!


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot! We are postponing the turkey day until we move though and also right now it wouldn't be very nice as so many of our friends and family are unable to come to us for the feast. So we will wait...no problem.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I had a Thanksgiving lunch at the CSA.. it really was delicious and I am still feeling stuffed, how it was done for 70LE I do not know,


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks Maiden......
We're also not going to be stuffing our faces.....Husband is fasting as he's having a test tomorrow and has to fast 48 hours!
Oh well.... we're off on another cruise next week, so we can stuff ourselves silly!!!


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hope you have a great Thanksgiving.
> Maiden


Me Too, when is it though i havent heard a thing about it this year.

Saaf


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

saafend said:


> Me Too, when is it though i havent heard a thing about it this year.
> 
> Saaf


SORRY

Thats one of them READY FIRE AIM moments that Lanason gets


----------

